

Got nostalgic for some old school gaming. Wanted to share. Enjoy. - iSpork
http://www.trekmush.org

======
iSpork
I recently got nostalgic for some mid-90's gaming and looked up some MUDs and
MUSHes and thought I would share. Ahh the good old days of free multiplayer
gaming in all it's ASCII goodness. The link is too ATS a star trek text based
roleplaying game I used to play in 95. There is a custom space combat system
one has to see to believe (pretty amazing for a text based game). I use
Blowtorch client for my android to play on my phone or MUSHClient to play from
PC. All you need is a telnet client to play, but these clients have extra
features. If you want a real old school experience, try plain telnet (with
color) or if you are lazy like me, use one of these.

MUSHClient: www.gammon.com.au/mushclient/ Blowtorch: bt.happygoatstudios.com/

